# What movie have you watched more than 5 times and still enjoy?



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are a couple for me.

Blade Runner











Spirited Away


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

A couple off the top of my head are,
Enemy at the gates. 
Peter Jacksons King Kong and,
Pearl Harbor.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

A few of my multi-view favorite movies are:
- Finding Nemo
- Groundhog Day
- The Incredibles
- Iron Man
- It's a Wonderful Life
- Monsters, Inc.
- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
- Snatch
- Star Trek
- The Transporter
- The Warriors

For concerts (in their entirety):
- Iron Maiden: Live at Ullevi / Maiden England '88


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Still going strong:
Office Space
Cliffhanger
Kill Bill (1 & 2)
Die Hard (series)
Alien (series)
Terminator (series)
Star Trek (series)
Lord of the Rings


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I can see any of the Studio Ghibli movies over and over again.

Castle in the Sky 
My Neighbor Totoro
Kiki's Delivery Service
Porco Rosso
Whisper of the Heart
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
The Cat Returns
Howl's Moving Castle
Tales from Earthsea
Ponyo
Arrietty


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Tombstone
Office Space
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Blade Runner
Mad Max
The Terminator
Airplane
Animal House
Blazing Saddles
Monte Python's Life of Brian & Holy Grail
Alien & Aliens
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Star Wars
The Princess Bride


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

tripplej said:


> I can see any of the Studio Ghibli movies over and over again.
> 
> Castle in the Sky
> My Neighbor Totoro
> ...


I hear you on this. I have all the Studio Ghibli too. Hayao Miyazaki is the master of anime. Although I find it difficult to watch Grave of the Fire Flies every often. It's just too heart wrenching.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> I hear you on this. I have all the Studio Ghibli too. Hayao Miyazaki is the master of anime. Although I find it difficult to watch Grave of the Fire Flies every often. It's just too heart wrenching.


Yeah, this why I left it out of the list. While the movie is very good and a must see for everybody, the story just gets to you emotionally and it is just to painful to watch over and over again.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ex Machina was outstanding! Buy, buy, buy.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

…and It Follows was pretty good as well. A solid rental for sure. A good night for movies.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Avatar, and Pitch Perfect


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Avatar, and Pitch Perfect


 yep. Same here. Also almost every Pixar film. And of course, How to train your dragon. (Both)


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Expendables, hobbit, green hornet, hangover, lord of rings, knocked up, pinnaple express. I have seen all these movies over 50 times. LOTR 100s of times.
I watch my movies that are good a lot!!! 9.1ch surround on onkyo 818 is impressive.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Blade Runner
Alien I
The Fifth Element
The Fisher King
Twelve Monkeys
Fight Club
Road Warrior
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

This is a pretty good idea for a thread.
The added kicker of "still enjoy" makes this kinda tough on me because I think seeing a movie 5 times is a lot for me.
I Robot
5th Element
Rocky
Shane
Once Upon A Time In The West
Amadeus
The Sound Of Music
The Clint Eastwood Westerns
Independence Day
Armageddon
Humm.....not to tough after all...there's still plenty more I have seen 5+ times and would watch again (and pay attention to).


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have just about worn out the Christian Bale Batman movies! Pretty much any movie I have on bluray I'll watch over and over!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

... forgot Road House. 
I think I have an unhealthy relationship with Tombstone and Road House, if I'm channel surfin' and either one of these is on...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, I'll play along.

1) Independence Day
2) Battle L.A.
3) Wedding Crashers
4) Any movie by Christopher Nolan
5) Any movie in my collection
In no particular order.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Wow you don't realize until you start thinking about it how many movies you love this much.

Star Wars Original Trilogy
Princess Bride
The Sound of Music
Top Gun
Megamind
Band of Brothers
The Chronicles of Riddick


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I seldom come across a bad movie... this is how intellectually dumb I am.

although it works out because I always enjoy it lol...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Or if I had to pick:

Gladiator
Braveheart
Top Gun

STEP BROTHERS lol...


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Better Off Dead and The Whoopie Boys are 2 of my all time favorites with Detroit Rock City pulling in at number 3. I can watch them back to back every day and never get tired of them.


----------



## Nodrog (Dec 29, 2011)

Just bought Blade Runner final cut on Blu-ray. I've watched this film maybe a dozen times but this Blu-ray is the best. Compared the the DVD version that I also own (and the laserdisc version) I see stuff I've never seen before. I've watched it twice already.


----------



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

2001: A Space Odyssey (more like 500 times)
Bladerunner
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Snatch
Inception
Apollo 13
The Hobbit
Lord Of The Rings
Inglorious Basterds
Monty Python's Life Of Brian
The Andromeda Strain


----------



## Nodrog (Dec 29, 2011)

I may get flamed for this but... I admit to watching Princess Bride way too many times. "no more rhymes now I mean it. Does anybody want a peanut?, Argh!"


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

At the risk of losing my home theater enthusiast card, I don't think I have ever watched any movie more than a couple of times, at least not all the way through. I can say that I cried both times that I saw Saving Private Ryan when Tom Hanks says "earn this." It would be one of the few that I would be compelled to watch again. For me a movie is a moment of escape from reality, and I enjoy the unexpected rather than being able to repeat the experience over and over.


----------



## husky1055 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mad Max Fury Road
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Gladiator
Titanic
Avatar
and so much more...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't tend to watch movies more than once or twice, even if I really like them. Some of my favorites that I haven't gotten tired of watching though:

The 'Burbs
Days of Thunder
The Incredibles
The Matrix
Die Hard
Star Wars IV-VI
Jurassic Park
Interstellar
Nolan Batman trillogy
Original Indiana Jones trillogy

Of course, as a dad of two girls, The Little Mermaid and Frozen top my overall list for view count...


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

The 'Burbs
Ghostbusters
Fletch
Star Wars IV-VI (well over 100 viewings over my lifetime), VII will catch up eventually.
The Incredibles
Beetlejuice
Avatar the Last Airbender (Nickelodeon series)
Firefly/Serenity (17 complete viewings of whole series)
Original Indiana Jones
Most Pixar movies
Monsters vs Aliens
Forrest Gump
Ip Man/Ip Man 2
Chocolate (Thai martial arts film)
Jurassic Park (only the first one)
Nate and Hayes
Dead Alive
PRINCESS BRIDE (I've seriously lost track of how many times I've seen this)
Most older Disney films
Robin Hood (Disney AND Kevin Costner)
Harry Potter (all episodes)
Batman (almost all of them are past 5 viewings. Michael Keaton, Val Kilmer, George Clooney, Christian Bale... doesn't matter)
Monty Python - Holy Grail
Tropic Thunder
Dodgeball
Zoolander
.
.
.
I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

DqMcClain said:


> The 'Burbs
> Ghostbusters
> Fletch
> Star Wars IV-VI (well over 100 viewings over my lifetime), VII will catch up eventually.
> ...


You reminded me of some of my favorite Burton movies I forgot to list...

Beetlejuice
Batman (1989)
Nightmare Before Christmas

A few others I'd add...
Back To The Future trillogy
Tommy Boy
Billy Madison


----------

